# RAIL South (Ride Across Illinois) June 2016



## claudio_vernight (Mar 3, 2010)

Bicycle Illinois - Illinois' Bicycle Touring Company

Has anyone done this? Is anyone planning to do it?

Obviously similar to RAINN in Indiana, except flatter. I'm considering it in June 2016 and I'd like to get rider comments. I know the area and have concerns about the route.


----------

